# Pop the Corn... GOP debate #3



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Airing on CNBC at 8 p.m. ET, *the* third *GOP* *presidential* *debate* will take place Wednesday night in Boulder, Colorado.


This one promises to be REALLY good!   The Donald will be gunning for Carson..  Carson will say something really off the wall... all the others will try to make points... but who really cares?   We wanna see them fight..   I'll bet they don't disappoint..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Can't be bothered watching another Trump show...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

Why not?   If he gets elected President you will have to hear him everyday....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2015)

All my remotes have an off button...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm curious to see what they have to say, but I don't know if I'll sit through the whole thing.  The important things said will be repeated endlessly in the days/weeks to follow.  I'm really surprised at this point that Bush is down so low, and Trump and Carson are the front-runners.  Stranger things have happened I guess.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

I like to see it as it happens...  and to cheer them on.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

QuickSilver, you would have had a blast the Roman Games, (the non lethal ones.) Hey, I would have sat right beside you! Lolololol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

yeah...  hoping to see a little blood tonight.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2015)

Golly, gee whiz.  Sorry it's on in the middle of the night here and I'll have to miss it.  Oh wait, it'll be on CNN tomorrow.  Think I'll be busy.  I'll catch up with the gory details here!


----------



## Carol in California (Oct 28, 2015)

Game 2 of the World Series is on, too.
Go, Royals!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

So much for being informed


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 28, 2015)

OMG... these are crazy people...


----------



## Carol in California (Oct 28, 2015)

I have been watching the debate and switching to the ballgame during commercials.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 28, 2015)

Carol in California said:


> Game 2 of the World Series is on, too.
> Go, Royals!


Yep!  Sitting here in Kansas, was switching back and forth between the Royals and the bevy of wanna-bes.  Finally just have left it on the baseball game.  Got tired of the same old bickering and arguing.  Right off the bat, one of the moderators called Carson on the math for his proposed tax plan.  He stumbled and now has his nose out of joint and has pretty well shut up.  Trump playing his normal arrogant self.  Bush and Rubio continuing their personal food-fight.  Fiorina got called on her math and on her record at HP.  She didn't look good during those segments.  I really despise Cruz, but he probably has looked the best prepared.  Christie, Huckabee, etc. are just taking up space.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2015)

I, too, spent the evening channel flipping between the WS and the debate.  Looks like the Royals whipped the Mets good tonight..Whoopee!  During one portion of the debates, I did hear one thing that made sense...from Mike Huckabee, of all people....he suggested that if we want to get health care costs under control, we need to find a cure for things like diabetes, and cancer, etc.  Yes, that would be a great idea....but would take decades.  Before I sign off tonight, I plan to send his campaign a message that if he Really wants to cut health care costs, the Best and First place to start would be a War on Obesity.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 28, 2015)

Reducing the incidence of smoking would have immediate and long term benefits. 
Who wants to take on big tobacco and introduce smoke free work and public spaces and plain packaging of cigarettes?


----------



## Don M. (Oct 28, 2015)

If the truth were told, probably half, or more, more of our health care costs are consumed by people who are their own worst enemies.  Smoking, excess alcohol consumption, poor diet, and lack of exercise, etc., all lead to major health issues, especially as we get older.  

If I were King, I would charge smokers and fatso's a huge premium for their health insurance.  If they can't, or won't, pay...their treatment would consist of a bottle of generic aspirin, and a "best of luck" wish.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 28, 2015)

Fatso's? Wow, that is beyond prejudicial, right into the arms of derisive blatant bigotry. I am appalled at such name calling in the twenty first century. Totally inappropriate and offensive. Perhaps when salads and healthy vegetables etc are as cheap as fast food. 

food,many people will not be as obese. Not everyone is in a position to grow their own food to compensate for high grocery prices. How fortunate you are to be able to afford  to provide your body with the correct fuel. Not all people are, it is cruel and 

unusual punishment to deny them medicare in order to avoid any impact on your wallet. That is not democracy, but a free ticket to Ayn Rand's Liberarian Hell.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

That was a pathetic group of ....  I dunno what to call them....  After cutting to the chase.. here's what I got..  Government is bad... It can do nothing right... People should be in total charge of everything.. (we all know how that would work)  Everything needs to be cut... EXCEPT the Military that is.... that needs MORE money..    Everyone is on their own.. if you don't have a few Million tucked away for your "golden years"... tough shit..  You lose.  just die..   If you have a health issue.. it's more than likely YOUR fault anyway... tough shit... just die.  What a lovely compassionate group.. Huh?


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't watch the debate, having spent much of the evening working and then turning in early.  It was a long day.  But I quickly caught up this morning with a quick scan of the news and a read of this column from one of my favorite writers.  Here is the NY Times' Frank Bruni take on last night's debate.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/o...-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That was a pathetic group of ....  I dunno what to call them....  After cutting to the chase.. here's what I got..  Government is bad... It can do nothing right... People should be in total charge of everything.. (we all know how that would work)  Everything needs to be cut... EXCEPT the Military that is.... that needs MORE money..    Everyone is on their own.. if you don't have a few Million tucked away for your "golden years"... tough shit..  You lose.  just die..   If you have a health issue.. it's more than likely YOUR fault anyway... tough shit... just die.  What a lovely compassionate group.. Huh?



It makes we scratch my head in wonder that a sizeable portion of our population seem to feel that at least one of these candidates could lead this country.  It boggles the mind.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> It makes we scratch my head in wonder that a sizeable portion of our population seem to feel that at least one of these candidates could lead this country.  It boggles the mind.



It does... However you must remember that those that do generally are voting based on the social issues.. Gays..guns  and GOD.(read..abortion)  .   They have blinders on to anything else..


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2015)

We seem to have a thoughtful group of participants in this forum, and while there are disagreements over politics, I get the sense that folks here yearn for something/someone better to lead this country.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

We've watched bits and pieces of the debate on CNN Int'l.  But couldn't stand any more.  Now watching Rachel Maddow on MSNBC. Glad hubby is a geek and found out how to tell our tv we're in the US!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It does... However you must remember that those that do generally are voting based on the social issues.. Gays..guns  and GOD.(read..abortion)  .   They have blinders on to anything else..



And I met many of these people while living in the bible belt.  Can you say s.h.e.e.p.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> We've watched bits and pieces of the debate on CNN Int'l.  But couldn't stand any more.  Now watching Rachel Maddow on MSNBC. Glad hubby is a geek and found out how to tell our tv we're in the US!



Rachael is fantastic...  I try to never miss her show.. she is on at 8Pm here. She will make some sense out of that fiasco last night.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Rachael is fantastic...  I try to never miss her show.. she is on at 8Pm here. She will make some sense out of that fiasco last night.



She always makes sense!  We're watching her through Roku/Netflix as hubby has set it to US.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> And I met many of these people while living in the bible belt.  Can you say s.h.e.e.p.





Ahhhhhh   but the LORDS sheep......   It's very hard to argue with someone who thumps the Bible and claims to have God on his side...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ahhhhhh   but the LORDS sheep......   It's very hard to argue with someone who thumps the Bible and claims to have God on his side...



Aye, that's why most of the time I bit my tongue.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2015)

A priceless column from Gail Collins, who always seems to hit the nail on the head, but with a sense of humor.  Good reading here:  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/o...-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region

A snippet:
One of the theories on why Carson can’t win — besides the fact that he’s utterly loopy — is that even a lot of Republican voters will be unnerved by his plans to undermine Social Security and Medicare. But his ideas aren’t actually all that different from those of most of the other candidates, who want to raise retirement rates or cut out everybody under, say, 45. “It’s not too much to ask of our generation after everything our parents and our grandparents did for us,” said Rubio.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

yes..  every single one wants to cut SS benefits.. raise the eligibility age and voucherize Medicare...... rather than the very simple fix of raising the cap on FICA deductions to $250,000 or $500,000


----------



## BobF (Oct 29, 2015)

I thought the funniest part was when one of the participants took on the questioners and asked them to stop asking stupid questions and calling the candidates name.    He named some of the comments and they were not respectable at all.   He challenged the questioners to start asking question that were meaningful to the nation.

I did not watch the debates, this was in the CNN after the debates were done.   Sure sounded appropriate to me to have more meaningful questions and less of the personal attitudes showing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)

I watched the debate and I have to say that Jeb Bush looked very weak, I think he'll be gone soon. It's almost like when he realized he couldn't ride his brother's coat-tail to popularity, because of his invasion of Iraq/help with the creation of ISIS and being behind the senseless murder, etc. of our troops...reality hit him and he gave up even trying.  No big loss, really. 

 I still think if I had to pick one of these candidates, it would be Trump.  If Trump runs against Hillary (or Bernie), he might possibly win, because the Independent voters may want to choose him over a Democrat.  If Carson runs against the Democratic candidates, I think it would be to their benefit, as the Independents aren't likely to vote for someone like Ben with such extreme ideas, and would just go with the reasonable thinking Democrat.

I've been listening a little to the conservative radio talk shows today, and they're all out of sorts because of the "unfair" and "biased" questions from the CNBC moderators.  Didn't they complain about the moderator questions on the first debate with the Fox moderators, like Megyn Kelly?


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes they complained in the last debate as well as this one, you're not suppose to ask them a critical question, don't you know...


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2015)

I did not watch the debate, but find it difficult to imagine that Trump or Carson could beat Clinton in an election.  I don't doubt the appeal of an outsider (I think that benefited Obama in the first election), but I think both Trump and Carson have significant weaknesses, not the least of which is that they seem to have a tendency to make ill-advised comments in public. I think the Democrat machine will exploit Trump's statements about women and Hispanics, while Carson just has some very weird beliefs that won't play well in a national ad campaign. 

 I think the country has shifted more towards the center-left over the past few years and the Republican party has done nothing to endear themselves to many of the groups they'll need to win the general election.  Just my 2 cents.  Still way early and assuming Clinton is the nominee, she will face a withering onslaught of negative ads targeting her own issues.  When it comes right down to it and who could best lead the country, she's looking more qualified than anyone that the other side has put up there thus far.


----------



## Misty (Oct 29, 2015)

I watched the debate, and thought the moderators were trying to bait the candidates. I thought many of their questions showed disrespect to the candidates, instead of asking questions about how they are going to help the voters, if they become President. Questions such as "Donald Trump, are you a comic-book villain?" "Ben Carson, can you do math?" "John Kasich, will you insult two people over here?" "Marco Rubio, why don't you resign?" "Jeb Bush, why have your numbers fallen."

I think the Democrat candidates have refused to debate at Fox News, and they are always allowed to be questioned by Democrat moderators, never Republican moderators. Republicans should refuse to be questioned by democrat moderators the same as Democrats refuse to be questioned by Republicans. Just my take on it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Ben Carson’s planning a GOP debate revolt: Campaign manager says he wants to round-up competitors and ditch the RNC *
_by Sophia Tesfaye at Salon_ 

http://www.salon.com/2015/10/29/ben...ts_to_round_up_competitors_and_ditch_the_rnc/

"SNIP.............. 


After being called out for his relationship with a shady medical supplement company during last night’s third Republican presidential debate on CNBC, Ben Carson’s campaign has taken the standard Republican anti-media shtick and redirected its ire at the Republican National Committee (RNC), threatening to lead a revolt of the campaigns against upcoming party-sanctioned debates. 

Carson’s campaign manager, Barry Bennet, told the Washington Examiner that he planned to organize competing campaigns to pressure the RNC to make what he called “wholesale change” to future debates. 

“I think the families need to get together here, because these debates as structured by the RNC are not helping the party,” Bennet said immediately following the end of Wednesday’s night CNBC debate. 

“I think at this point, if five or six of us get together, who generate the largest portion of the audience, we can force change,” he insisted confidently, threatening to commandeer the debate process away from RNC chairman Reince Priebus.


----------



## Misty (Oct 29, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> *Ben Carson’s planning a GOP debate revolt: Campaign manager says he wants to round-up competitors*
> 
> *Ben Carson’s planning a GOP debate revolt: Campaign manager says he wants to round-up competitors and ditch the RNC *
> _by Sophia Tesfaye at Salon_
> ...



Very Interesting article, Jackie, and Thanks for posting it.  I hadn't read anything about it until your post, and I think it's a good idea. The republican candidates are told they are not to appear in any debates not scheduled by the RNC, so this will be interesting to find out how it works out.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 29, 2015)

Misty said:


> Very Interesting article, Jackie, and Thanks for posting it.  I hadn't read anything about it until your post, and I think it's a good idea. The republican candidates are told they are not to appear in any debates not scheduled by the RNC, so this will be interesting to find out how it works out.



Well, it shows that Carson is upset with the RNC leadership and not Democrat moderators....here is a good article by Amy Davidson about the questions the moderators were trying to get answers to...

http://www.newyorker.com/news/amy-davidson/in-partial-defense-of-cnbc


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)

Misty said:


> I watched the debate, and thought the moderators were trying to bait the candidates. I thought many of their questions showed disrespect to the candidates, instead of asking questions about how they are going to help the voters, if they become President. Questions such as "Donald Trump, are you a comic-book villain?" "Ben Carson, can you do math?" "John Kasich, will you insult two people over here?" "Marco Rubio, why don't you resign?" "Jeb Bush, why have your numbers fallen."
> 
> I think the Democrat candidates have refused to debate at Fox News, and they are always allowed to be questioned by Democrat moderators, never Republican moderators. Republicans should refuse to be questioned by democrat moderators the same as Democrats refuse to be questioned by Republicans. Just my take on it.



Weren't these Republican moderators at the first Republican debate?  Didn't they the Republican candidates complain about those questions too?  Don't get me wrong, I think a lot of these questions are useless, but moderators from the same party, Republican, Megyn Kelly were criticized....what's the excuse there, not bias related to party? 




> *Donald Trump* says he did not get a fair shake from *Fox News* in Thursday’s Republican debate in Cleveland.





> *After the debate, the **presidential candidate *said that questions posed to him were “inappropriate” and that Fox News host* Megyn Kelly* “behaved very badly.”
> 
> “The questions to me were far tougher, and I — supposedly, according to what everyone’s telling me, I won the debate, according to the call-ins and everything,”
> 
> ...




Read more: http://www.bizpacreview.com/2015/08...shes-overrated-and-angry-234244#ixzz3q0NiH8h4


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like Chris Christie and Rand Paul were also complaining about their green rooms before the debate, jealous of Trump's. https://www.yahoo.com/politics/chris-christie-rand-paul-campaigns-complain-about-151027195.html


GOP presidential campaigns are once again upset over how the Republican National Committee is handling the party’s primary debates.

In particular, campaign coordinators have reportedly taken issue with the varied quality of candidates’ greenroom accommodations ahead of the third Republican presidential debate at the University of Colorado’s Coors Events Center in Boulder on Wednesday.

Low-polling campaigns accused the RNC of providing extravagant spaces to candidates at the front of the pack, such as real estate developer Donald Trump, former neurosurgeon Ben Carson and former Hewlett-Packard CEO Carly Fiorina, Politico reported.

Sources told the political news site that New Jersey Gov. Chris Christie and Kentucky Sen. Rand Paul had been relegated to small spaces that resemble bathrooms, prominently featuring toilets.

Conversely, Fiorina’s room has a hot tub, Trump’s expansive room has luxury chairs and a flat-screen television and Florida Sen. Marco Rubio’s room looks like a small theater with leather chairs for his team, according to the sources.

Chris LaCivita, a top aid to Paul, shared pictures of several greenrooms on Twitter, adding the sardonic signoff “#thanksRNC.”


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2015)

So many lies..... so little time...   Fact checking the debate

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/article/2015/oct/28/fact-checking-republican-cnbc-debate/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...fact-checking-the-third-round-of-gop-debates/

Did anyone really believe they were telling the truth?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2015)

More complaints and changes the candidates want for future GOP debates....they want it their way.  http://www.politico.com/story/2015/10/gop-campaigns-rnc-debates-215371#ixzz3q0eYMTg2


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 30, 2015)

These republican presidential candidates can't even agree on how to disagree....they should learn a few things from Hillary Clinton on how to answer unwanted questions, you think she wanted to go before a committee of republican/tea party jackals.


----------



## Misty (Oct 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> More complaints and changes the candidates want for future GOP debates....they want it their way.  http://www.politico.com/story/2015/10/gop-campaigns-rnc-debates-215371#ixzz3q0eYMTg2



I think it's a good idea, the republican candidates want future debates the way they want them, SeaBreeze....Like the democrats refuse to go on Fox News to be debated...which is the way the democrat presidential candidates want it. I was proud of the republican candidates finally letting the moderators at the last debate know they weren't going to put up with that kind of treatment from them. You would think there would be awhile at first to try and warm up the candidates, instead of going after them with guns blazing. Christie was asked a question by a moderator, and he kept interrupting Christie, til he finally said to the moderator "Do you want to answer the question, or do you want me to answer it." The moderators even kept interrupting and yelling at each other during the debate. 

Cnn has an article today titled :
[h=1]'Shell-shocked' CNBC staffers had long flight home[/h]These were comments made by some of the CNBC staff members about the debate:

"Employees who spoke on condition of anonymity for this story wished  for a "do-over" and pointed fingers of blame for the chaotic production.  Some pointed all the way up to CNBC president Mark Hoffman, who was  also aboard Wednesday night's charter.   "Everyone feels pretty embarrassed," one veteran staffer said. 

http://money.cnn.com/2015/10/30/media/cnbc-gop-debate-reactions-shellshocked/index.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2015)

It's true Misty that many (not all) of the moderators on these debates ask baiting questions and pretty much act very childish.  They seem to go for ratings rather than holding a productive debate for the American people.  My point was they also complained about the republican (Fox) moderators.  I have to say the first question was wasted, 'what is your biggest weakness?', and most of the candidates completely ignored it and pitched their grievances/ideas instead...so maybe this set the mode for the respect they were going to give each other for the whole thing?


----------



## Misty (Oct 30, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Well, it shows that Carson is upset with the RNC leadership and not Democrat moderators....here is a good article by Amy Davidson about the questions the moderators were trying to get answers to...
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/news/amy-davidson/in-partial-defense-of-cnbc



Carson is also upset with the moderators, as he called the debate a "Slugfest" on television last night, Jackie. His being upset with the moderators, was the reason he in turn got upset with the RNC head, Reince Priebus, and the RNC commitee members, for setting up those type debates, and the candidates are all going to meet, and decide on a strategy for the rest of their debates. I think they should follow the democrat strategy, no debates with moderators from the opposite party, or at the least, only debates with members of their own party included as moderaters too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the purpose of the debates are to showcase a candidates knowledge.. however integrity is a big part of it.  In this case Carson boldfaced LIED about his involvement and affiliation with a company..  Of course he resented being called on it.. and proven a liar..  

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/national-review-ben-carson-mannatech

http://ir.mannatech.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=62253&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1849026


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 30, 2015)

Misty said:


> Carson is also upset with the moderators, as he called the debate a "Slugfest" on television last night, Jackie. His being upset with the moderators, was the reason he in turn got upset with the RNC head, Reince Priebus, and the RNC commitee members, for setting up those type debates, and the candidates are all going to meet, and decide on a strategy for the rest of their debates. I think they should follow the democrat strategy, no debates with moderators from the opposite party, or at the least, only debates with members of their own party included as moderaters too.



Well maybe next time they can all have plush greenrooms and Rush Limbaugh for a moderator and all be happy but I doubt the happy part.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2015)

A huge Republican talking point has ALWAYS been the "Main stream Media"  Or as Palin loved to call them  "the LAME Stream Media"   Their constituents eat is up.  This was all a planned revolt as The Donald was talking about the "unfair" questioning before the debate even happened.     Truth be known.. the media is harder on Democrats and frequently glosses over Republican shenanigans.  The media is owned by large corporations.. and is told what to do and say by them.


----------



## Misty (Oct 30, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Weren't these Republican moderators at the first Republican debate?  Didn't they the Republican candidates complain about those questions too?  Don't get me wrong, I think a lot of these questions are useless, but moderators from the same party, Republican, Megyn Kelly were criticized....what's the excuse there, not bias related to party?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really have much of an answer to your questions,  SeaBreeze. I don't know what political affiliation Megan Kelly is, and I heard Trump complain about Megan Kelley's question during the debate, but didn't hear any other republican candidates complain about the questions during the debate, but I might have missed them.


----------



## Misty (Oct 30, 2015)

Two interesting articles about the Republican Debate #3

*Anderson Cooper: ‘Poorly Produced’ CNBC Debate ‘Made It Easy’ for GOPers to Attack Media*

                         by Josh Feldman | 9:26 pm, October 29th, 2015

*Anderson Cooper*, who moderated the first Democratic debate, had some less-than-positive things to say about the CNBC debate last night. 
Pretty much everyone piled on CNBC  and the moderators for superficial questions, and tonight Cooper said  of the media attacks, “I certainly think those moderators gave them a  lot of ammunition and really made it very easy, because I do think some  of the questions just seemed kind of obvious ones that they could be  attacked on.”

*David Gergen* agreed and talked about the  influence of Fox, and Cooper used the opportunity to call it “laughable”  that Fox News isn’t part of the mainstream media.
*Brian Stelter* said if  there was any kind of bias at work last night, it was the media’s  conflict bias. Cooper added that the debate was “poorly produced” and  the moderators “didn’t even have the quotes to back up what they were  saying.”

Another article:

*CNBC’s Harwood Now Media Bias Poster Boy After Career-Altering ‘Moderating’ of GOP Debate*

                         by Joe Concha | 12:02 pm, October 29th, 2015

I had to watch it again. I had to make sure I witnessed what I just witnessed.

And upon absorbing the whole thing and double checking my  notes from watching last night and again this morning before sunrise,  they were practically identical. Conclusion: CNBC, a solid niche network  with solid talent, just performed the worst moderation of any debate — and we’re including all presidential, vice presidential, fictional… the one from _Old School _(*Will Ferrell’s *Frank the Tank vs. *James Carville *moderated by *Jeremy Piven’s* Dean Pritcher), the one from _Clueless_ (*Alicia Silverstone *vs Amber on the plight of Haitian refugees) — in American history

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/cnbcs-harwood-now-media-bias-poster-boy-after-career-altering-moderating-of-gop-debate/


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 30, 2015)

The whole thing was just laughable (at least the parts I saw).  Maybe someday someone will talk about the issues . . . .


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 30, 2015)

Yet, in spite of it all, I have read remarks elsewhere slamming the network  and moderators for being pro democrat????


----------

